# Archfey Pact of the Chain Warlock Build



## Aruican (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello, everyone!  I have a build that I wanted to share with everyone to get feedback on.  In my current game my DM has a house rule that gives everyone an extra feat at level 1 and his familiar can equip certain magic items.  I think this build still could work even if I didn't have the extra feat.  Also, I rolled well for starting attributes.

The concept of the character is a spy that was sent from the Feywild to the material plane in search of an artifact that will give my patron the advantage in usurping the Prince of Frost.  He's gained a few contacts in the major cities and is currently allied with the party members to seek out magic items, gold and information leading to the whereabouts to this artifact.  His primary focus in battle is control as well as being deceptive and beguiling in role-playing.

Race:  Eladrin (Spring or Winter)
Class:  Archfey Warlock Pact of the Chain (Sprite)
Background: Criminal (Spy)
Level:  5

Attributes: 
1. Strength 12 (+1)
2. Dexterity 17 (+3)
3. Constitution 15 (+2)
4. Intelligence 13 (+1)
5. Wisdom 13 (+1)
6. Charisma 20 (+5)

Skills:
1. Stealth 
2. Deception
3. Intimidation
4. Thieves' Tools
5. Persuasion
6. Perception
7. Gaming Set: Cards

Invocations:  
1. Misty Visions
2. Mask of Many Faces
3. Agonizing Blast (I was reluctant to take this, but it is a strong choice in combat.  It was either this or Frost Lance for more control)

Feats: 
1. Menacing:  Allows me to forgo an attack roll to intimidate a humanoid within 30'.  Frightened condition for 1 round.
2. ASI Charisma

This build allows me to combo Hex and use it to the fullest extent.  Bonus action to cast Hex and curse their Wisdom (insight) checks.  Action to use Menacing and contest my Intimidation against their Insight at disadvantage. If I were to take the Cloak of Flies (reflavored to Cloak of Fireflies for the Fey theme) I would be making my Intimidation checks at advantage; however, the competing bonus actions would require more rounds to set up.  This is an at-will ability (as long as I win the skill check) that controls at least 1 humanoid.  It is only 1 target that is controlled, but I feel confident that I could pull this off quite consistently using this combo.  

For multiple creatures I would rely on Fey Presence or use my Winter Misty Step for the frightened condition, as well as any of the warlock spells.

If I were to multiclass to gain an extra attack I could potentially use the Menacing feat more often, but I'm not sure if this is the route I would go.  If I did I would toy around with an Oath of the Ancient paladin to keep the Fey theme.

My goal is to have my sprite use magic wands to deal additional damage or use utility items (wand of magic detection, bag of holding, etc.)

What are your thoughts and opinions on where to go after level 6 once I pick up Misty Escape.


----------



## CTurbo (Jun 28, 2018)

I like it. Really cool theme. If you want to multiclass, I recommend 7 levels of Oath of Conquest Paladin to really maximize the fear.


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 28, 2018)

This is a super fun build! I love it the concept and flavor behind it. Seems like it’d make a great NOc villain for one of my games too...*yoink*!

Extra attack would require 5 levels in one of the martial classes to achieve and I think you’d be better served sticking with Warlock over that. Though Oath if the Ancients flavor does mesh well. 

How does your DM feel about homebrew? I have a Fey sorcerer subclass that I wrote for my players. If you’re interested shoot me a PM and I’ll share it.


----------



## Aruican (Jun 28, 2018)

We tend to stick to published classes, except for the revised ranger.  This character is super fun to play, especially using Mask of Many Faces and my sprite's ability to detect emotions and alignment while interacting with suspicious NPC's.  I've played a gnome illusionist in three campaigns, so I was drawn to Misty Visions - which works wonder's against beasts because of their low intelligence.  As far as multiclassing, I don't think I can do Oath of the Ancients due to my strength being too low to multiclass.  However, the Glamour Bard fits thematically and suits my controller style in combat.  What I am having trouble deciding is what feats I am going to take since I have maxed my Charisma.  CON and DEX bump with feats or ASI's would be ideal (Resilient). Magic Initiate seems like a solid choice if I avoided attack/dc cantrips.

Sorry for rambling, but I just wanted to show how interesting the use of Hex and the Menacing feat worked really well together.  I describe my Eladrin's face having an effect like  negative photography when he's attempting to intimidate, like Galadriel when she was tempted with the Ring.  There was a point in combat where the BBEG was closing in on the party's druid, so on my turn I jumped between them and used this combo to frighten him so he couldn't come closer.  With Cloak of Flies (Fireflies) this is practically guaranteed (Advantage on my double proficiency Intimidation vs. targets disadvantaged Insight from Hex).


----------

